# Cave Run



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Headed to Cave Run this weekend. If anyone knows any water conditions such as temp and water clarity it would be much appriciated. Any other tips would be helpful too. Thanks


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

This past weekend low 60's am mid sixties day. Should be bout the same. This same time last year water was 15 degrees cooler and at least 10 feet above summer pool. Muskies are shallow, in the coves. I got follows on top water and hell puppies. No fish though, we did troll up a 35lb flattie on the clay lick side. Good luck.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Legend Killer Thanks for the info. I will be fishing shallow with swim baits and rattle traps. I will post a report when I return. I've caught two 36 in fish at the cave before so I am really trying to get one over 40!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

35lb fattie................... Thats a nice fish............ Post pics


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I think he meant "flattie" as in Flathead Cat. Just a wild guess.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Well it was a weekend full of highs and lows. The low was that we got down to the lake to find out that the starter on my friends boat was not working.... This more or less ruined our weekend Muskie trip. With no main engine to run around the lake I have to say my hopes for catching a Muskie were pretty slim. Either way I was determined to try and salvage the weekend so we decided to fish longbow creek with the trolling motor and it paid off. The high being that I ended up with this fat little 34 incher that took a Yum Money minnow right at the boat. Enjoy the photo and always remember to turn lemons into lemonade!


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I've caught MANY fish in front of Warix Run boat ramp (it's one big flat), MANY fish in the back of Scott's Creek from that ramp, and the several fish on the flat off Clay Lick boat ramp. The current state record came off the flat adjacent to Clay Lick.

What a fishery. You cannot go wrong anywhere in that lake.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm leaving monday for the Cave. Can't wait, it's my first trip down there.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

The wife and I are going down on monday also. Stayin at Tony Grant's place. Can't wait. Prayin for decent weather!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

That's where we'll be too.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

How'd you boys fare down south this week?


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Not too good. Got one only around 30 inches and had another follow that was about the same size. Guide thought that the cold front that went through on Sunday/Monday, plus the fact that most fish are just finishing spawning were the reasons. Still had a good time and learned alot. Didn't realized how sore two long days of casting could make you. I am getting old!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Who did you have?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

We only raised two fish the second day down there. The wind was brutal! Fun lake to fish, just wish the weather was a little calmer.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

The fish there always go through a lull after spawn before going on the feeding frenzy on the flats. Who did you guys fish with? I'm sure the weather this spring has the fish messed up, I know it has me messed up!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

We fished with Charlie Thompson both days. Really a great guy and we enjoyed his company. He answered all my questions and was eager to show me anything I asked about. Will look him up when I go back.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Dad and I fished with Frank Veach. He was a good guy and tried his best to put us on fish. Did you guys see what's going on down there for the pmtt? They're killing them today. There are two teams with three fish already. Kevin Nash who stayed at Tony's all week is one of them and the other is the reigning world champions. Wish they hit like that when we were there!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

They are bitin because I left and took the black cloud with me!


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Charlie is a great guy. Back when we were on the Cave every weekend in the spring and Fall, we got to know him pretty well. He was guiding for Crash at the time. 

Looks like the leaders finished with five fish today. I see Greg Thomas and Bill Burns names on the leader board as well. Two more good guys we got to know fairly well back in the day.

I sure miss that place.


----------

